# unable to update trend micro



## engrraju (Feb 17, 2009)

Dear all
I'm using Trend Micro Worry Free Business Security (25 users licence). I have noticed that two users unable to update trend micro but before they were able to update.We have Windows Server 2003.

pls help me.

raju


----------

